# Thoughts please



## ValerieS (Feb 12, 2022)

My girls are really keeping me on my toesDoes it look like it’s lengthened? Yesterday she was laying down flat a lot and rolling quite a bit. I also noticed a little slimy clear mucus in her vulva when i peaked, small amount but still suspicious! I’m concerned because I initially caught my stallion covering her on April 19, 2021, he’s on the younger not experienced side so wasn’t sure he finished the job. On May 9th I caught her appearing to be in heat and allowing him to mount her but I truly never saw him cover at that point but he runs in the pasture with her so…She was confirmed pregnant a few months later so I assumed her last breeding date as May 9th which would only put her at 279 days however now I’m second guessing that maybe she did get pregnant April 19th which would put her at 299 days. She’s a maiden maybe that would explain her no bagging???! And she’s not the same mare I posted about previously just in case you caught my last drama


----------



## Taz (Feb 12, 2022)

It looks like she could be elongating in that picture but I'm having a hard time seeing it well, could you use your flash next time? It is possible for them to show in season after being bred or again closer to foaling, some even the whole time they're in foal. Do you have a camera on both of them and everything ready to go if they are? With her being a maiden I'd be keeping a very close watch. Are these you're first foals? It's absolutely wonderful when you have the little ones on the ground and everyone is doing well but it's enough to put you in the loony bin waiting and worrying, I don't know how the breeders do it every year. Please keep us posted. wishing you the best for fast safe deliveries and everyone happy and healthy.


----------



## ValerieS (Feb 12, 2022)

Taz said:


> It looks like she could be elongating in that picture but I'm having a hard time seeing it well, could you use your flash next time? It is possible for them to show in season after being bred or again closer to foaling, some even the whole time they're in foal. Do you have a camera on both of them and everything ready to go if they are? With her being a maiden I'd be keeping a very close watch. Are these you're first foals? It's absolutely wonderful when you have the little ones on the ground and everyone is doing well but it's enough to put you in the loony bin waiting and worrying, I don't know how the breeders do it every year. Please keep us posted. wishing you the best for fast safe deliveries and everyone happy and healthy.


Thank you so much and yes I agree it makes you so crazy especially those last couple months when every worry kicks in.
These are not my first foals I’ve had three total since 2013. A mini, a full size horse and a standard size donkey we rescued who was already pregnant when we got her. My horse aborted at 120 days, just walked out and there was this perfect little 10 inch fetus on the ground broke my heart beyond words. My vet came out flushed her uterus just to be safe cleaned it out. She said the umbilical cord looked awfully thin and short. My mare did go on to have a beautiful filly the following year. My one mini foal came from a maiden I hand bred and was born at 307 days perfectly healthy. Also this mare has completely alienated herself from the other minis they’re all VERY bonded but she walks away to be alone the last week or two, won’t even eat with them, I have to pull her in the barn stall and feed her alone. I started putting her in the foaling stall last night where there’s a camera then I moved her back to a pen today where she is just with two other mares so she can get some sunshine during the day.


----------



## Taz (Feb 12, 2022)

Sounds like you know what you're doing and doing great! Hang in there.


----------



## ValerieS (Feb 12, 2022)

Taz said:


> Sounds like you know what you're doing and doing great! Hang in there.


The signs of nearing foaling I’m seeing do you think they’d be too early if she was only 279 days?


----------



## Taz (Feb 13, 2022)

From what you've posted here I don't think she's ready yet, but don't take my word for it, I'm not there and am guessing. She can elongate more, is she loose in her back end at all? Tail resistance, soft around her tail head? Lying down and rolling is normal especially closer to the end. Keep a close watch and post as many pictures and info as you want. With your other mare who's starting to maybe get an udder, do you have pH strips to test her?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 13, 2022)

I agree with Taz. I’d suspect she’s just getting to the end stages and feeling uncomfortable. I’d keep an eye on her for sure, but she’s looks like she’s right on track.


----------



## ValerieS (Feb 14, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I agree with Taz. I’d suspect she’s just getting to the end stages and feeling uncomfortable. I’d keep an eye on her for sure, but she’s looks like she’s right on track.


She’s definitely starting to lose her plug saw a blob of it fall right out onto the ground tonight! How long prior to foaling can that happen I’ve never actually seen a horse lose it,


----------



## Taz (Feb 14, 2022)

If that is what you saw then it's time to be on high alert. Could be a day or two up to a couple weeks.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Feb 14, 2022)

They “typically” lose it a couple weeks before they foal in my experience. I did help with a mare once that lost her plug in December and didn’t foal till April.


----------



## ValerieS (Feb 14, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> They “typically” lose it a couple weeks before they foal in my experience. I did help with a mare once that lost her plug in December and didn’t foal till April.


That’s great as now I guess I’m not 100% sure if she’s 281 days or 302


----------



## Taz (Feb 14, 2022)

I had one two years ago that foaled two days later.....


----------



## ValerieS (Feb 14, 2022)

Taz said:


> If that is what you saw then it's time to be on high alert. Could be a day or two up to a couple weeks.


It wasn’t the whole plug but for sure a little blob. I was standing watching her because she looked uncomfortable and I had just braided her tail to get a better view of things and saw it plop out of her vulva to the ground. Walked in to “investigate” was definitely clearish slimy thick mucus that resembled exactly what I heard it would look like.


----------



## ValerieS (Feb 15, 2022)

NEW PICS  what do you think? Her belly has been gone from the sides for a couple days now so thinking this baby will stay in position and she’s rolling a lot.


----------



## ValerieS (Feb 15, 2022)

She’s a maiden both her and the stallion are 29 inches. She’s never looked terribly big just fuller. Confirmed by early blood test and late gestation blood test. I’m just assuming teeny tiny baby and again I’m not sure at this point if she’s 282 days or 302 so I’m watching her closely.


----------



## ValerieS (Feb 16, 2022)

This was her belly last Thursday so big change in shape


----------



## Taz (Feb 16, 2022)

How's her udder doing?


----------



## ValerieS (Feb 16, 2022)

Taz said:


> How's her udder doing?


Her udder isn’t doing much at all!


----------



## Taz (Feb 16, 2022)

On a guess(don't hold me to it) I'd say watch her udder for when she's going to be close. Some don't get any or very much but most do. I think she's just starting to get ready, a couple more weeks at least. The babies are wonderful but I really hate foal watch, hang in there.


----------

